# Help with name of song and singing by ear...



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

I posted this in the vocal music forum, but since its opera it may be more appropriate here.

http://www.talkclassical.com/19464-singing-ear-help.html
http://www.talkclassical.com/19463-what-song.html

Singing by ear help.

I could use some help identifying the notes in two cadenzas not specified in the score.

The first is the cadenza at the end of Il Balen del Suo Sorriso (but before Per Me Ora Fatale). I would like to sing it the way Dmitry Hvorostovsky does, as I can not make the cadenza for the life of me sound in any way musical as it is written in the score as provided by the sheet musis library project.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLnqI...eature=related

the second isn't a cadenza per se, but he seems to deviate from what is written in the score on the second repeat.
in stead of going up he goes back down and I think he ends of the tonic (F) but I'm not sure some how i get confused, I'm talking about the last part right before the corus comes back in for the last time.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLnqI...eature=related

thanks.

edit: scrap that about the chorous i was getting his 2 arias confused. I meant to say just the last few notes of rendition of the song. it differs from the sheet music as found on international sheet music library project.

Thanks again.

Last edited by obwan; Today at 13:26.

And lastly:

What is this song?

What is the name of the song that he is singing in the very beginning?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLnqI...eature=related

Thank you.

Last edited by obwan; Today at 11:37.


----------



## obwan (Oct 24, 2011)

sorry bout that the links didn't work quite right.

here they are again:
dmitry hvorostovsky singing Il Balen Del Suo Sorriso from Verdi's Il Trovatore.





Ulrik Cold singing In Diesen Heilgen Hallen from Bergman's film of Mozart's The Magic Flute





and already found out the name of the one song its All'idea di quel metallo from The Barber of Seville.

Thanks.


----------

